# Roadster Owners - How do you protect your roofs?



## Mattyw (May 27, 2013)

After having my car for just over 12 weeks, I noticed that the roof had stopped beading. After looking on the internet, I decided to purchase some Grangers Fabsil and i've applied it with a 2" brush.

Has anyone else used this in the past? I've applied a couple of coats, how long should I expect for this to last?

Is it normal for the car to stink of the stuff too?

Cheers


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

use autoglym convertible care kit

1 spray cleaner

1 spray waterproofer

and a nail brush


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used Fabsil a couple of times. 2 coats seems to last about 6 months.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All you need to know 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ridgmont61 said:


> I have used Fabsil a couple of times. 2 coats seems to last about 6 months.


+1

Does anyone know where all the bits of dirt and dust on the roof go when you put the roof down, does it just all collect in the back of the car? :lol:


----------



## doctorf (May 15, 2013)

OK, I've read the long thread from 2011 but one question is still nagging me; why bother?
What advantage is a waterproof hood? 
I've got a 4 year old TTS so I doubt it's still waterproof but even torrential rain does not appear to cause any problems. 
I presume any water going through the hood gets disposed of as Audi intended it to?

Advice/opinions greatly appreciated!

Simon


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

doctorf said:


> OK, I've read the long thread from 2011 but one question is still nagging me; why bother?
> What advantage is a waterproof hood?
> I've got a 4 year old TTS so I doubt it's still waterproof but even torrential rain does not appear to cause any problems.
> I presume any water going through the hood gets disposed of as Audi intended it to?
> ...


I think the underside is sealed with a waterprrof plastic/ rubber barier and the wool/ cloth outter is more for looks and sound deadenning, but protecting it stops fade of the colour (UV protection) and mould (Wet roof + Log wet days outside).

I'll certainly protect mine before winter comes....


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

carrock said:


> use autoglym convertible care kit
> 
> 1 spray cleaner
> 
> ...


 i just got one of these from Amazon - £12

i'm trying it out this weekend , i'll post results afterwards


----------



## doctorf (May 15, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> I think the underside is sealed with a waterprrof plastic/ rubber barier and the wool/ cloth outter is more for looks and sound deadenning, but protecting it stops fade of the colour (UV protection) and mould (Wet roof + Log wet days outside).
> 
> I'll certainly protect mine before winter comes....


Thanks.
That makes sense.
My hood looks fairly good but I'll get some fabsil and give it a go.
Very little to lose apart from the smell!

Simon


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

If you think about how dirty your paint work gets - just imagine how bad the roof is.

Once every 3 months or so I'll wash my roof with the Autoglym kit - gets rid of a load of grub. And I normally then leave it to dry and then use Fabsil to protect the roof. It works great, but it's to good sometimes - it beads that much on top that sometimes it falls into the car when I open the door lol.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Fabsil.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I vacuum and or brush my roof regularly, clean it occasionally with Johnson's baby shampoo and use the Audi kit for a final clean and spray before winter comes.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

A fabric roof is like a magnet to dirt, dust, bird poo and all sorts get stuck in the fibres so it needs love and attention to keep it looking good.


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

The fabsil application and baby wash doesn't take too long and is certainly worth the effort. I didn't think my roof was too bad but afterwards it looked 10x better.

If you don't think its been done in a while or ever I would suggest two liberal coatings of Fabsil to get the desired beading effect.


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

I have owned my roadster nearly a year now, and just last weekend used the autoglym kit with cleaner and protector. My roof was in fine condition and after cleaning and protecting it does look a bit nicer, it hasn't rained yet but we are expecting rain tomorrow so will see how it keeps up!


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Did my roof with Fabisil really easy to use & great protection for your roof

Dak2v


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Not tried Fabisil yet. When (_Amazon_) job lot Autoglym stuff runs out I may give it a go. Vaccuum the roof before washing the car and only specifically wash the roof, two or maybe three, times a year using the Autoglym 'Fairy Liquid' stuff. But then my roof's usually only up when in the garage or when washing  !

The pain with the Autoglym spray is overspray so cut a few binliners and tuck them under the windows and front roof seal to keep overspray off the bodywork.


----------

